
Ask HN: How can I learn to use logic, reason and critical thinking practically? - gymshoes
I am currently looking at 2 courses to study logical thinking and reasoning<p><pre><code>  1. Introduction to Logic: This teaches Propositional, Relational and Herbrand logic

  2. Think Again:This is a 4 part course that teaches the following:

        How to Understand Arguments  

        How to Reason Deductively  

        How to Reason Inductively  

        How to Avoid Fallacies
</code></pre>
Since these courses are academic, how can one start using this knowledge practically?
======
jstewartmobile
That all sounds like a starter pack for arguing like undergraduates--one
accusing the other of this fallacy that, while being insufficiently critical
of--or even outright oblivious to--the premises they're starting from.

Would probably be better served digging into epistemology, all of the great
philosophers, and if you want to start getting mathematical about it, look
into Judea Pearl's books.

For something less academic, Ray Dalio is a surprisingly good resource in this
area.

~~~
gekkostate
I second your recommendations and would like to add the blog "Farnam Street."
[1] Mostly because, when it comes to reading, it emphasizes comparing and
contrasting books and evaluating arguments and having them checked by others.

Getting your arguments checked by others is critical to making sure your
arguments actually make sense in form.

Furthermore, if you are interested in getting started with philosophy I would
recommend starting with some books in the "Very Short Introductions" series.
Not all of them are good but some of them are and enough of a jumping off
point.

[1]: [https://fs.blog/blog/](https://fs.blog/blog/)

edit: added link

------
yesenadam
My 2c: I don't know how long or good those particular courses are. They do
sound short. (There are many good books on those and similar topics) But if
you think, talk, engage in conversations/debates/arguments, write (which I
think everyone does) you can't but help 'using the knowledge practically', I
should think. The more you understand arguments, fallacies, inductive and
deductive reason, the better.

The logic one sounds less practically useful in everyday life (except maybe in
analytic philosophy, computer science or linguistics.) The thinking course
probably would cover the logic useful in everyday thinking/talking/writing. I
hadn't heard of Herbrand logic, but judging by [0] it sounds more like the
kind of thing used in programming (lambda calculus/functions and
BNF/parsers/compilers) than in traditional logic. But sure, if you find it
fascinating, go for it.

[0]
[http://intrologic.stanford.edu/notes/chapter_09.html](http://intrologic.stanford.edu/notes/chapter_09.html)

------
hashr8064
It depends on what you want to accomplish but if you want practical skills
such as being able to convince people of your ideas or leaving positive
impressions and getting the outcomes you want, I would suggest studying
psychology, specifically evolutionary psychology and psychological biases, as
well as communication.

Only in an academic setting does anyone care whether or not an argument is
valid or sound or even know what those two mean.

------
veddox
Get to know somebody who is a (constructive) critical thinker, and spend time
with them. Read books by people who are good critical thinkers. If you want to
develop a practical skill, watch people who are good at it doing it.

Oh, and as hashr8064 said: Constructing a logically sound argument is one
thing - bringing your opinion across to someone else is an entirely different
matter. Learn communication skills, and don't neglect the social aspect of an
argument ;-)

------
alok-g
In my opinion, reading this will be more helpful:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoscience#Indicators_of_th...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoscience#Indicators_of_the_possible_presence_of_pseudoscience)

If you are on those courses, you are likely to be logical enough. Learning to
sense misinformation and how to counter and work though it would then add more
value to you.

Note: The 4th part, How to Avoid Fallcies, may already be covering the above,
though possibly not since the link above only gives "indicators" of "possible"
presence of pseudoscience. Avoiding fallacies is different from avoiding
pseudoscience.

All of this can also make your life more challenging since you are not and
would not be a typical person, but living with many of them. So make sure to
master people skills too unless you are already there.

------
alan_wade
"Rationality: From AI to Zombies" and SlateStarCodex are what you're looking
for. These are by far the best resources to learn practical rationality and
logical thinking.

